

A fast electric roadster for less than half the price of a Tesla - pg
http://www.triplepundit.com/pages/tesla-ha-who-needs-it-here-com-003181.php

======
ricree
This looks interesting, but given the amateurish site, lack of contact
information, and lack of independent media verification, I'd definitely stay
away from them for now. Most of the media coverage I saw was repeating company
information.

------
jsjenkins168
How can they claim no PS or Diff fluid? If they have power steering, it will
need lubrication, even if it is electric pump driven. And even if the diff is
open (non-LSD), the gears will need lubrication. That is a bit fishy to me..

~~~
alabut
I think it's a mistake - the article noted a few others as well:

 _"Exciting as this car seems, I have some qualms about it: For a high end,
big investment, the site is fairly amateurish looking, and has multiple
typos."_

